# Spar and Mineral Spirits



## tomwilson74 (Jun 16, 2020)

I recently finished a clock for my brother. I wiped the sawdust off with a rag and mineral spirits. I gave it ample time to dry and sprayed it with spar urethane. It left a lot of white spots or streaks on the wood. (Walnut) 
Should I not use mineral spirits to clean the wood before using spar urethane? What do you guys use to wipe off sawdust residue before putting a finish on it? Denatured alcohol, acetone or turpentine??


----------



## Tony (Jun 16, 2020)

Tom, I just use a microfiber cloth dry, seems to work really well at least for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jun 16, 2020)

I’ll give that a try. Really not a fan of tack cloths and try to stay away from them. I think they can leave a residue on the wood.


----------



## trc65 (Jun 16, 2020)

It wasn't the "green" low odor MS was it? Bought that once when regular was out of stock, had nothing but problems with it.

If your shop space and finishing areas are separate, just use air to blow sanding dust off.

If I have to use a solvent, I use alcohol as it will dry quicker and cleaner than MS. The only thing I use MS for now is to clean brushes. I use naptha if I need to thin finishes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jun 16, 2020)

It was that low odor stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 17, 2020)

tomwilson74 said:


> It was that low odor stuff.


That stuff is absolute garbage, I dont use it for anything. There's your problem. Regular mineral spirits is fine to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2020)

tomwilson74 said:


> I’ll give that a try. Really not a fan of rack cloths and try to stay away from them. I think they can leave a residue on the wood.


Ya gotta get the good ones though....



Tony said:


> Tom, I just use a microfiber cloth dry, seems to work really well at least for me.


Any special brand or place you get em from?


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Jun 17, 2020)

tomwilson74 said:


> I’ll give that a try. Really not a fan of rack cloths and try to stay away from them. I think they can leave a residue on the wood.



 Tony wasn't saying to use a tack cloth - he was saying use microfiber.... they are in the car waxing section in big packs now - grab dust like crazy but there is nothing on the cloth itself... and it's wash n reusable- there may be some in the house for dusting already...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Jun 17, 2020)

Yeah I know he wasn’t. I just thought I would put that in there just in case someone suggested tack cloths. Thanks.


----------

